

How America became uncompetitive and unequal - ciconia
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/how-america-became-uncompetitive-and-unequal/2014/06/13/a690ad94-ec00-11e3-b98c-72cef4a00499_story.html

======
crispy2000
Summary: Big companies use their size and power as an advantage, to the
detriment of the common man. Proposed solution: more laws.

Meanwhile in the real world: the reasons these companies are able to maintain
their monopolies include the fact that compliance with regulations is too
prohibitive for small businesses, regulatory capture, and government support
(direct and indirect) for monopolies and oligopolies.

Labor unions? Ha! they proved themselves to be just as monopolistic and
exploitive as the "big bad capitalists" they claim to oppose.

Might be a better idea to sunset laws which have outlived their usefulness and
give the small guys a chance against the top-heavy monopolies.

